
MS Research Paper on How Kinect Recognizes Body Positions - chaostheory
http://research.microsoft.com/apps/pubs/default.aspx?id=145347
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Related: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2369867>

"Microsoft explains the technology behind the Kinect." (newscientist.com)

